# Unibroue Wyeast 3864



## kirem (16/2/09)

Does anyone know the what brewery Unibroue sourced their yeast from originally?


----------



## kirem (17/2/09)

_"Their brewmaster, Paul Arnott, got his Brewing Degree from the famous Scottish Heriot Watt University International Centre of Brewing and Distilling and worked at the Abbaye de Scourmont known for their Chimay brand of beers for 10 years. Wanting to venture out on his own, he hooked up with Unibroue in 1992 and formulated their first offering, Blanche de Chambly, still their best seller."_

Could this be a link.........


----------



## newguy (17/2/09)

It may have been the chimay yeast originally, but it has definitely morphed into something else. I find their beers to be more restrained...subtle...than any chimay beer I've ever drank. I've used the 3864 strain and it definitely does produce restrained Belgian character. It's not over the top in any way. Note that I've never used this yeast at temperatures above 20C. YMMV.


----------



## kirem (17/2/09)

I am starting to think the same. Although I did read that that the strain is sent off for DNA analysis to check that it hasn't started to drift.

So originally did they let/encourage it to morph and once they were happy with the profile kept it stable as a unique strain. They certainly did a lot of trialling to get the brews to a stage ready for production and release.

From the bit of internet research I have done, it seems to a unique flavour/aroma profile.

NG, Can you add anything else?


----------



## newguy (17/2/09)

Sorry, nothing to add - you know way more about it than I do. All I can say is that I really like this yeast. It seems to be a good general purpose Belgian strain suitable for almost anything from a wit to a dark strong to a dubbel. It's really delicious. :beer:


----------



## marlow_coates (31/10/09)

Wanted to revive this thread to see what others attenuation percentages have been with this yeast?

I have done two belgians with it, and am loving the subtle belgian character it produces, but....

Both brews have had a bottle bomb, and I am sure it is because I didn't ferment for long enough.

Both were doe at 20C, and after 10 days showed no more signs of activity (glass fermenters)
The first I bottled without taking an FG (but had 3 days of swirling),
The second read 1012 for 2 days in a row so assumed completion and bottled, and I had one explode this morning after 2 weeks in the bottle(bugger <_< )
(before it's asked, I didn't take an OG - not my smartest move)

The explosion was from a Corona bottle, which seem to be the weakest in the bunch.

When the first brew blew, I chilled, uncapped, left for a few min, and recapped.
Looks like the same will have to be done with these pricks.

So, I was obviously too hasty in bottling these two brews, and wanted to know how long others have left theirs for, and what FG they got.

Cheers

Marlow


----------



## neonmeate (31/10/09)

i made the best wit i've ever made with this yeast. lovely subtle tart and fruity flavours from it.
and i'm not a big unibroue fan, but ill be using 3864 again.

attenuation on the wit wasn't as high as other belgian yeasts - got down to 1011 or so from 1046.


----------



## marlow_coates (31/10/09)

Do you remember how long it took neonmate?

Did you use a starter?

My OG would have been similar - definately not over 1050 anyway.

And it was mashed at 65-66C, so didn't expect a particularly low FG.

Marlow


----------

